# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Eutonie helpt tegen rugpijn

## FRANCOIS580

*Rugpijn is in ons land ongetwijfeld één van de meest onderschatte en meest voorkomende chronische aandoeningen. Om er zo vlug mogelijk van verlost te geraken, slikken we massaal pijnstillers. Dat maakt je enige tijd pijnvrij, maar doet niks aan de oorzaak van je (lage) rugpijn. Daar je weer bewust te leren luisteren naar je lichaam, probeert eutonie hier wat aan te doen door de oorzaak van de problemen aan te pakken. 
Volgens de beoefenaars van eutonie is dit geen therapie, maar pedagogie. We moeten in de eerste plaats weer leren luisteren naar de signalen die je lichaam uitzendt. Zo brengt Eutonie je lichaam weer in balans. Hoe verloopt zo'n sdessie eutonie, en welf effect op onze gezondheid mogen we ervan verwachten?*

*(Francois580)*


Veel heb je niet nodig om je je nek, je schouders of je rug te blokkeren. Toch kan het volgens de eutoniepedagoog ook anders. In de eerste plaats door regelmatig te luisteren naar de signalen die je lichaam uitzendt. Maar ook door rekening te houden met de juiste spanningsbalans. 


*Ervaringsgerechte lichaamspedagogie*

Het betreft een ervaringsgerichte lichaamspedagogie die steeds vertrekt van het inzicht dat je lichaam én geest over een natuurlijke spankracht beschikken. In normale omstandigheden reageert je lichaam op allerlei veranderingen en spanningen die zich in je lichaam voltrekken. Spijtig genoeg is dat niet altijd het geval. Eutonie leert je omgaan met allerlei spanningen, om zo je gezondheid en levenskracht te verhogen.

Lees verder: http://leefgezonder.blogspot.com/201...n-rugpijn.html

----------

